
Ask HN: Where to look for torrents? - aaronfc
Hi,
Time goes by and it seems more and more difficult to find torrents. What&#x27;s your trick?<p>Currently limited to TPB...
======
mindcrime
You'll probably get more mileage out of asking this at torrents.reddit.com or
trackers.reddit.com or whatever.

------
jungletek
Private trackers.

